# Lowest outside temperature for doing a hive check



## Honeycomb (Jan 15, 2010)

I need to do some extensive hive checks but have been waiting for it to warm up a little bit. I'm afraid of chilling any brood especially since at least one of my hives might be queenless. I don't want to take any chances of screwing that up if they are trying to raise one. It has been overcast and in the 60's and just feels kind of chilly out. What is the lowest temperature I can safely perform a thorough hive check? I feel like I have asked this question before but can't remember the answer.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

There are to many variables to give you a precise answer but I wouldn't worry as long as it is at least 60 deg F and it is not raining. If it is cooler than that it can still be done as long as you take care to not leave brood frames outside the hive uncovered(no bees) to long. If you are just cracking the boxes apart and pulling a few frames from each box to inspect 50 deg F is still warm enough but you need to work fast so the hive is not left open to long. These are not standards to follow but they work for me.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with Beeslave, as long as they are not in a tight cluster, it is OK to remove frames.

Roland


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

I've always heard if they are flying, then it is ok to open them up.

My problem is, I don't like to work in the rain, which is usually what holds me back. I did see a picture of a guy working his hives in the rain, but he had one of the table umbrellas, the kind you see over sidewalk cafe tables, set up over the hive. He just moved it to the next hive when he was done with a hive.

Pugs


----------



## Honeycomb (Jan 15, 2010)

Roland said:


> as long as they are not in a tight cluster, it is OK to remove frames.
> 
> Roland


I'm wondering about this.....my hive which swarmed twice in the last week was my most prolific hive. Now when I peek through the bottom entrance, I can see that the bees are packed in there, practically spilling out the entrance. I don't know what is going on in there - maybe they are clustering around a new queen cell or swarm cell? I wonder if they will swarm again, or why they keep being so packed on the bottom. I want to know what is going on, but am also hesitant because I don't want to mess them up in some way. Does anyone know why they could be so packed down there, to the point where some of them at times will even be hanging out the entrance?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How in dpth an inspection are you doing? Looking at eery frame? What is your goal or purpose of the inspection?

If you are checking for disease, because you suspect that it is there, you can remove a honey frame and leave it out of the hive the whole time that you examine all of the other frames, one at a time, putting them back in after you have looked them over. So, each brood frame will have been out of rthe hive itself less than 2 minutes? or so. That is not long enuf to do damage to brood. Especially if you leave the bees on the comb.

There have been times, here where it can snow in October, when gathering hives to load and send south, that I have worked hives w/ snow up to my calves. Shoveling off the snow, removing a box or two until getting down to the cluster and even sorting frames of brood out of the honey or frames of honey from the brood. It's not ideal, for bees or man, but the bees survived quite well.

So, I wouldn't worry too much about damaging brood where you live and at this time of year. Just don't leave the frames out of the hive for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## Honeycomb (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. I really have not done any thorough checks for quite a while - I want to make sure everything is queenright and that the hive that swarmed twice is not honeybound - I'm thinking it is going to swarm a third time!. The other hive has not been nearly as productive and so I want to make sure there is no disease or other problem. The two swarms I caught I just want to see the queens and if one of them is laying - one of them I am having doubts as to if there is a queen or not because of some odd behavior.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Some times you have to do things when you can, not when you want to. Or when the best time is.


----------

